# Where to get a rod.



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Evening partygoers,
I am looking to start more artificial bait fishing along the beach here in Pensacola. I am looking toward rods that are 9'-12'. Medium/light action is what I am thinking. I go to Dick's sporting goods, Academy, Wal-Mart and the longer rods are geared to heavy surf fishing.
Even online the choices are limited. Anyone have a suggestion as to where I might purchase one. I have even check Bass Pro Shops online and they don't seem to have anything that would fit what I am needing.
Thanks,


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Forget all the box stores. Go to Outcast and be done with it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Outcast Tackle & Marine
*3520 Barrancas AvePensacola, FL 32507
(850) 457-1450


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

What action ans length for the rod. I was thinking no less than 10'.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw your message in my visitor messages just now. Was going to reply there. What kind of lures/species are you going to be focused on? That’s really going to dictate the model and action/length of rod.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Trout, whiting, reds, founder, lady fish for live bait, etc. As of now I just want to get the experience. 
My goal is to have the knowledge to pick the lure that is needed to catch the fish that is running during that time of year.
Example, you said the other night you were using top water plugs at night in the surf, I never knew that was an option. Lol. Almost all of my experience in fishing is freshwater. 
So I have a lot to learn. Butt seeing this I is an edyubukated I learn reel quick like. Just needling someone gonna show me. Lol.
I do appreciate your time.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

If your going stationary fishing then a 12 foot ugly stick is the way to go, I fish 2 of them, set them down in the rod holders and sit back in my chair and chill!


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I have the stationary fishing good to go. I want to give myself more fishing options.
I don't always feel like hauling out the gear to the beach. I work in East Hill so a quick trip to the beach to do an hour or so of fishing is what I want to be able to do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don’t recommend anything longer than 10’6” and realistically, to effectively fish lures for the species mentioned, I’d suggest something from 7’6” to 9’. I’ve tried a lot of different lighter action surf rods and steelhead sticks and still can’t find anything longer than 9’ that possesses the feel and sensitivity needed for that style of fishing and the techniques used. Daiwa has a new series coming out that are supposed to cater to lighter tackle surf fishing and I’m hoping to have a couple in hand soon. 

For now, look at the Tica Samira series, Daiwa Coastal SP, Tsunami Distance Special and Star Stellarlite. All offer good choices under 150 bucks.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the information. My thinking was that I would need the 11' - 12' rod for distance, but now I know otherwise.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Chris V is the man! Shipping on oversized rods is now absurd. Do your research as you are, then visit your local tackle shop to purchase.


----------

